# Mobile Food Business



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone here run a food concession stand? I'm looking for information on viability/potential for a BBQ Consession/mobile kitchen. In addition to current catering jobs, this would enable me to set up at local/county fairs, and possibly "busy locations" in order to serve full time.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Pete, check out Foster's in York, Maine. They probably have a website. I've been to functions where they were the caterers and know they do a mobile lobster bake thing. Also try Muddy River Smokehouse in Eliot, Maine and Portsmouth, NH. They may be what you're looking for. The folks at Muddy River are very nice and might even be willing to help you out depending upon your location. I hardly think they'd give business secrets to you if you were in the neighboring town, but central NY is probably far enough away.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,

I know that kind of business VERY well! I did movie catering for 5 years... 

I custom built my own full kitchen catering truck from scratch, $81,000 

It's a tuff job. Anything mobile, you have to keep in mind that your work will not only be cooking, but also trouble shooting... Like flat tire or the truck won't start in the morning you need it...
Also, you fridges, stoves, and steam tables are not really made to be trucked around, they break constently, like every week something break and you have to fix it!

anyway, lots to say about his mobile business!

good luck!


----------



## rob5682 (Feb 15, 2006)

There is a new website and forums specifically for mobile catering and food concession businesses.

www.mobilecateringbusiness.com

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard about a guy that did "Texas Fondu" Basically a big pot of oil in which he would submerge 16oz Ribeyes that were put on the tines of a pitchfork, served with a baked potato, salad, veg and rolls (I would assume some kind of desert). I thought that was a cool idea!
Tom


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

The mobile food movement is seeing a resurgence in recent years. Is it the economy or a passing trend?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What goes around comes around again.....

Tweets opened up a new market segment.   In many parts of the US food trucks have never left...college towns, ethnic guys in major cities.....

Now farmers' markets are attracting prepared food sellers.  There are some way cool ideas from Food trucks in LA.....love the grilled cheese truck.


----------



## jamesparkerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

It's a tuff job. Anything mobile, you have to keep in mind that your work will not only be cooking, but also trouble shooting... Like flat tire or the truck won't start in the morning you need it...
Also, you fridges, stoves, and steam tables are not really made to be trucked around, they break constently, like every week something break and you have to fix it!


----------

